# what to do with a box



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok so my parents just got a new tv thus switched to hd, we have 1 tivo that is a unlimuted account so we are switching to comcast box (ugh) so is there anything i can do with a empty box? like is there a way i can make it have the same code as the unlimuted to get servace or somethign i can do besides selling it?


btw great new look for the site!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you're saying you have a tivo with Lifetime subscription, sell it on Ebay. Or buy a HD Tivo or a Series 3 Tivo and transfer the Lifetime to one of those units for a fee ($299?)


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

no we had two one with lifetime (we are still using it) and one with month to month which we are removing the servace to and just keeping the lifetime. so we will have one box that has no servace


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Service is tied to the TSN on the mainboard. There is no way to make two TiVos have the same TSN (or at least that we can say here). 

Practically, all you can do is sell that box, keep it for parts, or use its unsubbed features.


----------

